# Old-Fashioned Woven Corn Brooms



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks to all of our HT friends for your orders over the holidays. We've been busy making more brooms to get stocked up again. Here is a new batch of our popular Shaker Floor Brooms. $45 + s/h. 

We have brooms of all shapes and sizes. Feel free to give a call 425.210.9207 or email [email protected] Or just send us a pm!


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

We also make traditional round sewn besoms. Round besoms were common until about 1820, when the Shakers began sewing brooms flat. Today, some folks still prefer the old fashioned round besoms. They are great for sweeping hardwood floors.


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

Here is our latest batch of Cascade Mountain Porch brooms. First batch of the year & they turned out especially nice!


----------

